# Cpc exam results



## celticnurse (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and to AAPC. I took the exam on 8/13. The paperwork said 7-10 business days to get results. Is that realistic? It's been 8 business days and I'm anxiously waiting. is there a place online where I can track the status?

thanks for any and all insight.


----------



## celticnurse (Aug 24, 2016)

Never mind. I found a thread further down w/the explanation. I PASSED!! WOOHOO!


----------



## RosaGuth (Aug 24, 2016)

*CPC Exam*

You should be able to see your results if they are in under your information tab.


----------



## Shakera17 (Aug 28, 2017)

I wrote exam on 20-8-2017 last Sunday still I did not get the results .it reaches to 8 days.when will my results will announced.


----------

